# Best Way to Selectively Breed?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I am going to try to selectively match my female SSS CRS and my Male SSS CBS + Male SS CRS without making a whole new tank setup and working about two separate tanks.

I plan on buying a mesh breeding bag/frame/box contraption and afix it so that it hangs under water with the top breaching the surface. I want to throw in some Moss and place the Males and Female inside.

Will this work or will they be stressed? 

My SSS CRS female was just berried last week. Once she drops her eggs should I expect her to be ready the next week after the drop or is that too soon to place her in the box?

Another question is how long after her drop is she ready to lay eggs again?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Simplicity,

I have that net box. It works great. Good water flow.
Only mistake was I kept it too low to the water line and a SS jumped on the roof of it and dried out.

I would recommand that you completely submerse it with moss inside.

The female will be ready to breed when she developes a saddle right behind her head. Once that happens put her alone in the "cage" when she's full on ready she will release her hormones and the males will swim all around the cage. At this time select your best male and pop him in. In a week or so she will be berried and u can release them. Never keep them in there for prolong time.

Good luck


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is a pic of my box that I use. Netlea soil, feeding dish, rock with moss, small sponge filter, LED lighting, almond leaf.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Where did you guys pic up ur net/mesh boxes? eBay goes around $10 ..I'll def try this soon. I got a got 3 weeks b4 she is ready to drop her first batch of eggs. Then I can control the next father


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Got mine at Big Al's Hamilton.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Just ordered one from HK for $5 inc shipping


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I had one of those when I got my Snowballs, as they were all very young and I feared the Ghost or Whisker shrimp or even the Danios I had would eat them. I soon learned that not only can Ghost and Whisker shrimp AND the Danios get into the net, the Snowballs had no problem getting out of it ! I got one of those mesh bags they sell for washing your delicates and cut a piece larger than the top of the breeder net.. I clipped it on with all plastic clothes pins. Once it was on, no more Snowballs getting out, no more unwanted visitors getting in either.

Btw, got mine at BAs in Mississauga.


----------

